# [ALSA]semplicemnte...non c'è! [risolto 90%]

## Cerberos86

Ho da poco fatto un'istallazione con kernel 2.6 e ora sto configurando la scheda audio. La mb è una asus a7n8x-x (nforce-2 , chip Intel8x0).Ho messo come mondulo il supporto nel kernel, emerso alsa e configurato tutto... Non mi viene dato nessun errore (nemmeno nel log di sysklogd) ma semplicemente, non funziona! Ho "('to unmute' tradotto in italiano, participio passato)" sia il canale Master, PCM, Center e Surround. Xmms con fluxbox come WM non funziona, ma nemmeno aplay da riga di comando.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Non ho compilato il supporto OSS nel kernel, ma non ho nemmeno decommentato le righe nel file /etc/modules.d/alsa (errori però non ne dà :Question: )

Dove si imposta su xmms se usare OSS o ALSA ?

Grazie 1000

----------

## silian87

Non ho capito bene se e' un problema solo di xmms o di tutto il resto...

cmq sulle preferenze di xmms c'e' l'output audio, e li li dai cosa usare (se alsa o oss).

----------

## Cerberos86

è proprio questo il problema....

ripensandoci il problema è di ALSA xkè NON C'E' fra gli output disponibili..!!!

eppure ho configurato tutto.....

Sto emergendo kdemultimedia per fare altre prove con altro programmi....

----------

## Kind_of_blue

hai fatto modules-update dopo la modifica di  /etc/modules.d/alsa?? altrimenti non te li aggiunge in /etc/modules.conf .... prova a vedere se hai la sezione alsa in modules.conf

ha fatto:

```
# rc-update add alsasound boot

# /etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

??

in fase di boot carica snd-card-0? o ti da errore?

----------

## Cerberos86

yes... fatto tutto... e nessun errore...

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Cerberos86

è un problema di alsa... nemmeno con kaboodle e kmix ho risolto il problema...Questi sono i moduli caricati:

```

neo@cerberos neo $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            48008  - 

snd_mixer_oss          17256  - 

snd_seq_oss            31424  - 

snd_seq_midi_event      5992  - 

snd_seq                49968  - 

snd_intel8x0           28712  - 

snd_ac97_codec         68272  - 

snd_pcm                84164  - 

snd_timer              20620  - 

snd_page_alloc          7216  - 

snd_mpu401_uart         6024  - 

snd_rawmidi            19844  - 

snd_seq_device          6160  - 

snd                    46308  - 

soundcore               6880  - 

nvidia               4813268  - 

neo@cerberos neo $ 

```

Thanks...

----------

## calvizia

 *Quote:*   

> La mb è una asus a7n8x-x (nforce-2 , chip Intel8x0)

 

scusa, il chip nforce non credo sia Intel8x0 ??? 

oO

Dovrebbe essere una Realtek ALC650, a sei canali... dico dovrebbe perche' potresti aver sbagliato il nome della mobo!

----------

## Manuelixm

Sì il modulo è giusto, ho la tua scheda mamma sul fisso che sto finendo e il modulo è quello.

```

<M> Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111                           

```

----------

## calvizia

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Sì il modulo è giusto, ho la tua scheda mamma sul fisso che sto finendo e il modulo è quello.
> 
> ```
> 
> <M> Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111                           
> ...

 

comunque attenzione perche ci son mobo con audio nforce e altre no... anche se basata su chip nforce.

----------

## Cerberos86

la cosa mi suona veramente strada... con il 2.4 e alsa-driver non avevo problemi... Naturlmente NON mi ricordo che modulo avevo usato... Cmq anke adesso non mi dà alcun tipo di errore... moduli caricati, script di avvio ok... etc etc....

Ho anche controllato che le casse siano accese   :Laughing:  !

però non funzia....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Manuelixm

E' vero, calvizia hai perfettamente ragione, mi era sfuggito.

X Cerberos86 prova a postare un lspci, così risaliamo al modulo giusto.

----------

## calvizia

anche io ho dei problemi.

Ho il kernel 2.6.9  (prima avevo il 2.4 con alsa ma senza aver mai usato il sistema..) e una audigy2 con modulo emu10k1.

Se ascolto un mp3 funziona, i suoni di gaim si sento perfettamente, pero' nella barra in alto in gnome ad esempio dice di non poter aprire il mixer.

Il mio dubbio era che visto che alsa è integrato nel kernel sara' meglio rimuovere tutto quello di alsa installato? 

ciao

----------

## Cerberos86

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

0000:00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 0 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)                               

0000:00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

```

molto esplicativo....?!?

Comunque (libretto alla mano) il chip è un REALTEK ALC650...

In diversi forum ho comunque trovato che si consiglia di usare il modulo Intel8x0...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Con questo:

```

Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1) 

```

ci vuole intel8x0 per l'audio normale e intel8x0m per il modem (opzionale).

----------

## Cerberos86

ok allora... il modulo è giusto...

Quello per il modem non l'ho installato perchè comunque non serve.... (non c'è e non lo uso   :Laughing:   )

Non ho fatto niente di particolare se non seguire questo How To e decommentare la riga 

```
alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0
```

...

TYA

----------

## tora

Ciao,

anchio, pur non avendo una NForce2 ma un chip SiS-7012 che dovrebbe sempre usare il modulo intel8x0, ho il tuo stesso problema!

Le ho provate un po tutte ... ma non c'e' stato niente da fare.

L'unica soluzione x me e' stata quella di abilitare l'emulazione oss da parte di alsa:

```

  <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                     

                                    <*> Sequencer support                                                        

                                      < >   Sequencer dummy client                                                

                                    <*> OSS Mixer API                                                           

                                    <*> OSS PCM (digital audio) API                                             

                                     [*] OSS Sequencer API                                                       

```

e non utilizzare il driver alsa intel8x0 ma quello oss: ossia abiliti oss (nonostante il deprecated urlato) usi il suo driver x intel8x0

```

 <*> Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)                                                         

                    < >   BT878 audio dma  

                    ...................                                                                     

                     < >   ESS Maestro3/Allegro driver (EXPERIMENTAL)                                           

                     <*>   Intel ICH (i8xx) audio support                                                       

                     < >   S3 SonicVibes                                                                        

                     ....................

```

a questa soluzione mi ha portato la (lunga) lettura di questi commenti:

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=UserComments

specialmente il terz-ultimo che mi sembra parli proprio della nforce2.

----------

## Cerberos86

quello ke mi sembra strano è ke con alsa e 2.4 andava tutto alla perfezione.... ho installato il kernel 2.6.9-r6 ke ormai dovrebbe avere una certa stabilità e supporto di periferiche....

peggio ancora NON MI SEGNALA ERRORI! x una volta gli errori bisogna cercarli....  :Confused: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Hai dato alsaconfig? Ok fatto questo hai dato alsamixer e hai sistemato tutti i volumi? Uscito da alsamixer hai dato alsactl store? A questo punto avviando X dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## Cerberos86

alsaconfig non lo trova come comando...

/etc/devfsd.conf è OK.

/etc/group è OK. (l'utente è nel gruppo audio)

il mistero continua..... ???

----------

## Manuelixm

```
emerge alsa-utils
```

----------

## Cerberos86

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge alsa-utils
> ```
> ...

 

già fatto naturalmente, ma non trova alsaconfig....

provo a riemergere....

in teoria cosa dovrebbe fare alsaconfig? Non ricordo di averlo dato nell'installazione con kernel 2.4 .... e nemmeno è citato nell'how to....

----------

## Kind_of_blue

è uscito il 2.6.9-r9 ... magari ti da meno problemi

----------

## Cerberos86

ehm.... 

in 

```
/etc/make.profile/make.defaults 
```

non c'è la USE alsa.... e io non l'ho nè aggiunta in make.conf nè al momento della compilazione....  :Embarassed: 

magari dipende da questo....?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Onip

secondo me x xmms dipende proprio da quello. prova a riemergerlo.

io guarderei anche un 

```
# emerge -p --newuse world
```

x vedere dove altro ci vorrebbe un bel +alsa..... (es kdemultimedia)

byez e buona compilazione   :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

```

neo@cerberos neo $ USE="alsa" emerge -p --newuse world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.9  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r5  

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.0.4  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r6  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51-r3  

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

    You may avoid the remerging of packages by updating portage on its own.

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1-r2  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.1  

neo@cerberos neo $ 

```

 che dite, vado? è un bel casino mi pare.....

 :Confused: 

----------

## Cerberos86

ho fatto un:

```
USE="alsa" emerge xmms
```

ora ALSA è disponibile fra gli output plugin di xmms ma non funziona ancora....

----------

## Cerberos86

UDITO UN SUONO!!!!

non so xkè, e non so come... 

è stato provando ad avviare kde....ora naturalmente non si sente più   :Laughing:  !

come mai seguendo il consiglio di Onip verrebbero aggiornati tutti pacchetti che con l'audio hanno a che vedere gran poco...?(portage   :Confused:   :Shocked:  )

altri pacchetti come kdemultimedia o il plugin per firefox invece non vengono nominati.....

Plz help me!

Thank U all

----------

## Cerberos86

aggiornato tutto... aggiornato anche il kernel, ora è  2.6.9-gentoo-r9, il + recente possibile.... Nessun cambiamento....

Non voglio tornare a OSS....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Ok, ma ora ti funziona?

----------

## randomaze

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> aggiornato anche il kernel, ora è  2.6.9-gentoo-r9, il + recente possibile

 

prova ad emergere alsa-driver. Credo che la dinamica sia la stessa del 2.4, imosti il suono come modulo e non abiliti nient'altro, poi fai "emerge alsa-driver"

----------

## Manuelixm

Randomaze, ci sono delle cose che non capisco:

1) i dirver alsa, dal 2.6 in poi sono inclusi nel kernel, quindi se si mettono come moduli, teoricamente dovrebero funzionare.

2) ho un pc con asus a7n8x-deluxe che è simile alla sua, ho compilato abilitato tutto completamente da kernel emergendo solo alsa-utils, alsa-lib (emeregse dal precedente), alsa-oss e tutto funziona alla perfezione.

Non è per caso che non avendo compilato tutto con le USE alsa arts questo genera dei comportamenti strani?

----------

## randomaze

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> 1) i dirver alsa, dal 2.6 in poi sono inclusi nel kernel, quindi se si mettono come moduli, teoricamente dovrebero funzionare.

 

Si, l'unica differenza é che sono più agigornati

 *Quote:*   

> 2) ho un pc con asus a7n8x-deluxe che è simile alla sua, ho compilato abilitato tutto completamente da kernel emergendo solo alsa-utils, alsa-lib (emeregse dal precedente), alsa-oss e tutto funziona alla perfezione.

 

Cerberos86 dato che non sembra ci siano motivi apparenti per cui non funzioni probabilmente c'é ancora qualcosa da sistemare nelle configurazioni

 *Quote:*   

> Non è per caso che non avendo compilato tutto con le USE alsa arts questo genera dei comportamenti strani?

 

Mi sembra molto strano... (quasi) tutti gli utenti KDE avrebbero incontrato gli stessi problemi.

----------

## Cerberos86

Manuelixm sei sicuro di usare ALSA ?

Perchè anchio nella precedente installazione con il 2.4 avevo fatto le stesse cose che hai fatto tu (eccetto per i moduli che ho installato con emerge alsa-driver) e funzionava alla perfezione.... Il fatto è che penso stessi usando OSS e non ALSA. Adesso volevo avere questa certezza non compilando il supporto per OSS nel Kernel e nemmeno la retrocompatibilità di ALSA per OSS... (un po' incasinato come discorso vero?)

Cmq Randomaze adesso, come prima, NON VA   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Be direi proprio di sì, guarda che nel kernel devi abilitare solo alsa non anche oss, almeno credo... se vuoi ti posto la mia conf per il kernel, poi lo adatti... ma alla fine hai dato emerge -uDv --newuse world?

----------

## Cerberos86

ehm... no...  :Embarassed: 

devo aver dato un qualcosa tipo 

```
 emerge --newuse world
```

semplice, semplice....  :Embarassed: 

Questo è quello che dovrei aggiornare...

```

emerge -puDv --newuse world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.6-r4 [1.3.6-r3] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.2 [1.8.1-r1] 30 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/portmap-5b-r9 [5b-r8] -debug (-selinux) +tcpd 18 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/lcms-1.12  +jpeg +python +tiff* +zlib 554 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.4.7 [2.4.6] -doc 2,056 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/arts-1.3.1  +alsa* +arts -artswrappersuid -debug -esd -  

jack +mad +oggvorbis -xinerama 944 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1  -debug -doc +jpeg +tiff* 9,374 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r1  +alsa* -debug -esd +oss 597 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7-r3  +X -aalib +alsa* +arts -dga -directf  

b -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -nojoystick -novideo +opengl +oss +svg  

a -xinerama +xv 2,413 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4-r7  -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowex +X -aalib  

 +alsa* (-altivec) +arts -bidi -cdparanoia -debug -directfb -divx4linux -dvb -dv  

d -dvdread -edl +encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif +gnome +gtk -ipv6 -joystick +jpeg   

-libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox -mmx -mmx2 +mpeg -mythtv -nas -  

network +nls +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc -samba +sdl -sse +svga -tga  

 -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -xinerama +xmms +xv -xvid 5,467 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2-1.1.2  +X -doc +gif +jpeg -mmx +nls +png +tiff  

* 855 kB 

Total size of downloads: 22,311 kB

```

adesso lo lancio....

Comunque non ho il supporto per OSS nel kernel....

Thanks

----------

## randomaze

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Non è per caso che non avendo compilato tutto con le USE alsa arts questo genera dei comportamenti strani? 
> 
> Mi sembra molto strano... (quasi) tutti gli utenti KDE avrebbero incontrato gli stessi problemi.

 

Manuelixm, la USE non era "alsa arts" come avevo capito dal tuo post ma "-alsa arts". Quindi quasi sicuramente hai ragione  :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

mmm.... niente da fare !   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Ho data un :

```
emerge alsa-oss
```

 e l'ennesimo 

```
alsaconf

(no alsaconfig come citato prima !!!)
```

 e.....

IT WORKS !!!

Ora bisogna attivare i 5 canali.... Manuelixm?   :Laughing: 

UN GRAZIE DOVEROSO A TUTTI PER LA DISPONIBILTA'   :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Non saprei io ho 2 misere cassettine che fanno rumore, ho alzato pcm e alcuni canali, non mi interessa molto l'audio su questo pc.

----------

## Cerberos86

ho provato ad "unmutare" e alzare tutti i canali, a settare gli switch linein/subwoofer e mic/rear speaker.... Sia con kmix,amixer,alsamixer e gamix.... Dovrei fare un controllo con un dvd o un audio a 5 canali per essere sicuro.... Xmms si sente solo su 2 casse...c'è qualche opzione da attivare per caso?

Thanks

----------

